# An Introduction to Saltwater Fishing - Newbies Should Read!



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a pretty in depth general-fishing article, I wrote it for the Myrtle Beach area, but it applies to everywhere, really. 

http://www.examiner.com/fishing-in-...tion-to-fishing-saltwater-around-myrtle-beach

Hope it helps. :beer:


----------



## ROY JR (Mar 30, 2011)

good article


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Good, simple stuff. I am going to be in Garden City mid June. Any general areas you like down there? Anwhere to drive on the beach?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Read this yesterday. Great article.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Phaedrus, there's the jetty which is great but a long walk. But most of the surf towards Murrells Inlet is a pretty steep sloping beach which makes for good fishing!


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You bet. Hop on in the SC forum if you have any questions.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Phaedrus,don't know if you have reservations but if you don't then go to www.gardencityrealty.com and try to get a condo or house on the Murrell's Inlet channel with a dock.Best of both worlds-ya get to fish the channel for reds,trout,flounder,blues and you can walk across the street and fish oceanside.


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice article with sufficient details to help any newbie or transplant. Thanks.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy to help.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

A good, well written article. Did you have any photos to go along with it?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SnookMook said:


> A good, well written article. Did you have any photos to go along with it?


Nope, was gonna take some this last trip but the action was either very fast, it was dark, or it was raining.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

